
Show HN: a Lispy, embedded Forth - codr4life
https://github.com/codr4life/vicsydev/blob/master/lispy_forth.md
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
codr4life
Good idea, thanks for the heads up.

